# Pls Guide: 4K Display TV: Size, Mount, Ideas - Tilted Angled Down, Corner, Flush to wall



## xbliss (Mar 10, 2016)

Pls Guide: 4K Display TV: Size, Mount, Ideas - Tilted Angled Down, Corner, Flush to wall

Please advise on 4K Display TV - Size + Mount & mounting ideas - Tilted Angled Down, Corner, Flush to wall

Suggestions on TV size & Mounts/ ideas on designing & implementing this correctly. 

Will mostly be using this for computing - no gaming - Serious work with high res 4K space. 

Needed Positioning Scenarios: 

- Display TV can be Tilted/ Decline Angled appropriately | Much above head mounting
- Need variable/ changeable decline Angle / tilt to find sweet spot
- As I'll be sitting on chair back reclined at 135 deg: 
- Why? - Anti Slouching Posture; Neck, Spine & Shoulder saver
+ Standing usage as well - Have an Ergotron arm for bluetooth keyboard

- Rotate Display in Corner at 45 deg to both Walls - Pos.2
OR 
- Rotate Display to be Flush parallel to a Wall/ Walls - Pos.1, 3 & 4

Will probably put whiteboard paint/ coating on Walls for use

Based on the tools/ articles on: http://www.rtings.com/tv 

TV Size to Distance Calculator and Science
http://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/size-to-distance-relationship

Based on TV Size - Widths here, I could fit these in 51/ 52" of Wall to the right.
42"	36.6"	
46"	40.1"	
50"	43.6"	
55"	47.9"	

But the larger it is the more front space it takes up when at 45 deg in Corner - Pos.2 

Plan, Elevation & Dimensions attached {Do ask, will update if I missed something}: 

Right Wall: Brick - Thicker - Probably Stronger? 
Back Wall: Siporex Board - Slimmer wall - Will check with Archi/Engg of its load capacity

SIPOREX' - lightweight Autoclaved Aerated Concrete (AAC)
Manufactured from the same components as conventional concrete: cement, sand and water in addition to aluminum powder and other 

additives

PS: I must go 4K for Computing Resolution even if Video hasnt caught up yet 
http://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/4k-ultra-hd-uhd-vs-1080p-full-hd-tvs-and-upscaling-compared


----------

